

8 start-up buzzwords to avoid - bgossage
http://www.inc.com/magazine/201306/eric-markowitz/start-up-buzzwords-to-avoid.html

======
willcate
Chrome says website inc.com has malware.

~~~
Fuzzwah
I hope that is one of their tips.

